# Unknown peacock



## baza (Apr 7, 2008)

hi

This is my first ever cichlid unfortunately i still have no idea what it is. I got him from the tank labelled peaocks so it could be anything. In my research the closest i have come to finding him is the aulnocara hueseri.










thanks


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

One of the red peacocks, not a naturally occurring fish. Appears to be an _Aulonocara jacobfreibergi_ aka "Eureka Red". Shape seems a bit off though, it may be crossed with another type of Aulonocara. Any chance at a closer, clearer profile?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like an Eureka Red to me...


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Fogelhund said:


> Looks like an Eureka Red to me...


Ok, must just be me then. :wink: The snout looks a bit off but I guess with reds, there's a chance at all sorts of anomalies.


----------



## baza (Apr 7, 2008)

hi

Thanks guys ill try get a closer pic, i hate fuc#ing cameras though dont know how to do it properly.

thanks


----------



## baza (Apr 7, 2008)

These pics prolly arent much better but this is the best i could do out of about 30 pictures.

eureka red?


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, Eureka Red. I had one but he was mean and he went back to the LFS. He was pretty as yours, too . . .


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

"Eureka" jacobfreibergi, but I can see what Joea means about the jaw looking kinda funny.
Very colourful. Did you just get him? Did all the other Peacocks from that tank have color? This fish might be artifically hormoned for color.


----------



## snoop (Dec 12, 2006)

looks a bit different than my eureka red


----------



## baza (Apr 7, 2008)

hi

*** had him for about 8 months. I dnt think he would be hormoned my local shop isnt that technical about their fish they dont even know what mbuna are.

thanks


----------



## snoop (Dec 12, 2006)

usually hormoned by supplier not the fish shop i believe


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

That fish doesn't look hormoned, nor would it last that long. His lip may or may not look a little strange but I would be confident in calling that a true (tongue in cheek) Eureka Red


----------

